

Introduction to HTML5 Canvas - johnrobinsn
http://www.storminthecastle.com/2013/05/20/introduction-to-html5-canvas/

======
ktzar
Sorry but calling this a tutorial is clearly giving it too much credit when
there are real and comprehensive tutorials like
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Canvas/Tut...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Canvas/Tutorial)

~~~
hopeless
Um... who called it a tutorial?

I thought it wasn't a bad introduction to what the canvas is/does (rather than
how you use it).

------
PixelCut
Our app WebCode (<http://www.webcodeapp.com>) is a vector drawing app that
instantly generates HTML5 Canvas code. No need to write all of it by hand :-)

~~~
fuzzywalrus
I was about recommend WebCode after reading the article.

I just bought it a week ago. It makes canvas a lot more human. I've used it to
create a few minor UI elements even, but main issue I've had simply the lack
of rotate (or my ability to find it).

Still, its best tool I've used for Canvas.

~~~
PixelCut
See:
[http://www.webcodeapp.com/documentation/beziers#RotatingBezi...](http://www.webcodeapp.com/documentation/beziers#RotatingBezier)

Also, we'll make rotations much more useful in future updates.

------
lukehaas
The shapely library - <https://github.com/lukehaas/Shapely> \- makes working
with the canvas much simpler

~~~
mcdoh
I really like sketch.js

<http://soulwire.github.io/sketch.js/>

